# Boadheads?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would stay away from most mechanicals. You would be better off with fixed blade, imo

whats your dl and arrow weight?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i would go with a big cut fixed blade like a muzzy mx-3 or a slick trick mag 100grain


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Definitely no mechanicals. Either stick with what you have or try out some Muzzy MX-3's or MX-4's


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would say you'd be fine with expandables but I'd go with a 100 grain at your poundage, better penetration and you want more weight on the tip end of your arrow anyways. I like the NAP Bloodrunners better than the Rages, I shoot the Bloodrunner 3 blade because they didn't have the 2 blade when I bought the 3 blade. But your Montecs are just fine and are a good broadhead.
BTW WELCOME TO ARCHERYTALK!!!! If you have any more questions please fell free to ask me by sending me a private message or ask anybody here on the forum.
God Bless,
Clint


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

Expandables would be fine I would just stay away from huge cut expandables. I like the G5 tekan and 2 blade bloodrunner. My dads friend shoots 50lbs with a 29in draw due to surgery. and shoots bloodrunner 2 blade and got a pass through on a hog . It ran 20yds. The bloodrunner has a 2/16in cut. And a 1 1/8in cut closed. That broadhead has the best of both worlds fixed and expandable. It's a big cut but it would work fine. I wouldnt shoot the rage , they suck imo. Im 15 and shoot 63lbs and a 28 1/4 in draw length. I shoot g5 tekan and the bloodrunner 2 blade both awesome broadheads:shade:


----------



## BowMadnessXS11 (Aug 3, 2010)

My drawlength is 26.5. Me and my friend made ballistics jell last year(wich is very easy to make)to test out our broadheads and see who had more penetration. My Montecs had about the same amount of penetration as his thunderheads. I was shooting a pse nova youth bow wich is very similiar to the pse deer hunter(i think thats the bow) at 45lbs. and he was shooting a matthews switchback xt at a little over 55lbs pull. he then shot his crossfires and they went straight through the jell..idk if the jell was starting to get weaker from being out of the fridge to long or the broadhead has at least 5 more inches of penetration. anyone eelse hear anything about crossfires??


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

BowMadnessXS11 said:


> My drawlength is 26.5. Me and my friend made ballistics jell last year(wich is very easy to make)to test out our broadheads and see who had more penetration. My Montecs had about the same amount of penetration as his thunderheads. I was shooting a pse nova youth bow wich is very similiar to the pse deer hunter(i think thats the bow) at 45lbs. and he was shooting a matthews switchback xt at a little over 55lbs pull. he then shot his crossfires and they went straight through the jell..idk if the jell was starting to get weaker from being out of the fridge to long or the broadhead has at least 5 more inches of penetration. anyone eelse hear anything about crossfires??


dude last year i was shooting 53# with the same bow i have now which is an x force ss gx and i shot rage 2 blade and i got a pass thru at 30 yards on a small doe its just all about shot placement but my bow is advertised at 20fps faster than your's *BUT* i would just worry about accuracy and shot placement and you can shoot whatever broadhead you like just dont buy rage 3 blade the do suck but the rage 2 blade are good though


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I would say stick with fixed blades. The thing thats really holding you back from the mechanicals is your Dl. Stick with fixed blades and you wont have to worry about not getting a passthru. A deer that was shot with a rage that does not passthru will go farther than a deer shot with a fixed blade that did passthru. 
BTW- What is your arrow weight?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You would be completely fine with an expandable but like people have said stay away from the large cut expandables. PM me with any questions.

AK13


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hoytmaxxis321 said:


> Expandables would be fine I would just stay away from huge cut expandables. I like the G5 tekan and 2 blade bloodrunner. My dads friend shoots 50lbs with a 29in draw due to surgery. and shoots bloodrunner 2 blade and got a pass through on a hog . It ran 20yds. The bloodrunner has a 2/16in cut. And a 1 1/8in cut closed. That broadhead has the best of both worlds fixed and expandable. It's a big cut but it would work fine. I wouldnt shoot the rage , they suck imo. Im 15 and shoot 63lbs and a 28 1/4 in draw length. I shoot g5 tekan and the bloodrunner 2 blade both awesome broadheads:shade:


+1 I like the Bloodrunners either one of them the 2 blade or the 3 blade you can't go wrong they both are bad broadheads.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If you really want a mechanical then go with the bloodrunner 3-blade. post your arrow weight and I'll run your set up through AA.


----------



## BowMadnessXS11 (Aug 3, 2010)

i shoot 400 easton st epics at 27 inches they are 8.7 grains per inch wich is 235 grains..if that what you mean by weight


----------



## BowMadnessXS11 (Aug 3, 2010)

i also have easton epic 340s wich are 10.2 grains per inch..is there a big difference between the arrows and what arrows do you recommend?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Depending on tip weight, the 400's are on the edge of being too stiff. I wouldn't go any stiffer than a 400 spine


----------



## BowMadnessXS11 (Aug 3, 2010)

i have 85 grain right now but i think i am going to 100 grain soon


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowMadnessXS11 said:


> i have 85 grain right now but i think i am going to 100 grain soon


you should, it will give you better penetration and with more weight in the front it's even better. But you definitely don't need a 340 spine but rather a 400 spine but no more than that.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

With the 400 you have 50 ft-lbs of KE.
With the 340 you have 52 ft-lbs.
Go with the 340's and stick to fixed blades.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

p ersobally i think a coc head like magnus buzzcut 4 blade would be the best for your set up. 

if your dead set on mechs go with the 1 1/8" rockey steel heads. there known for there penetration and perfect flight. 

but a big mech with a short dl and low dw isnt a good combo for penetration. think any 100gr coc or fixed head would work fine for you though as long as the shoulder doesnt get hit


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

you're completely fine to shoot expandables, but just don't plan on shooting a deer past 40 yards with one especially if you get one with a big cut like a 2 blade bloodrunner or something.


----------



## BowMadnessXS11 (Aug 3, 2010)

does anybody know anything about NAP crossfires? When i go up to 100 grain im might get 2 blade blood runners, Montec cs, Nap crossfire, Muzzys,What broadhead do you guys think will work best for me?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowMadnessXS11 said:


> does anybody know anything about NAP crossfires? When i go up to 100 grain im might get 2 blade blood runners, Montec cs, Nap crossfire, Muzzys,What broadhead do you guys think will work best for me?


I'd go with a Bloodrunner 2 blade or 3 blade, think about it, a 3 blade bloodrunner might have a 1/2" smaller cut but it has that extra blade of cutting so it's a win win situation with the 2 of them, i'd personally go with the 3 blade at your poundage because you may not be wanting to shoot such a huge expandable at 55#.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I'd go with a Bloodrunner 2 blade or 3 blade, think about it, a 3 blade bloodrunner might have a 1/2" smaller cut but it has that extra blade of cutting so it's a win win situation with the 2 of them, i'd personally go with the 3 blade at your poundage because you may not be wanting to shoot such a huge expandable at 55#.


ignition kid is right all the way. bloodrunner 3 blades are perfect if you want a mechanical broadhead, at 55#


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

also you should check out the slick trick mags and i defiantly wouldn't go with the 340 spine if i were you because the 400's are already a little to stiff but they will work and they will work better with a heavier head because the heavier the head it weakens the spine


----------

